# Co-Packers in Dallas



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Looking for a commercial packer in the Dallas Area, must work organic.

Anyone know of one within 100 miles of the city?

Thanks !/img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------

